# Need suggestions for first European/Mediterranean Vacation



## webdizzy (Oct 3, 2015)

I’m contemplating making my very first trip to Europe or the Mediterranean area in February, March or early April and I’m looking for suggestions.  I’m aware that replies could be quite varied, but to perhaps narrow it down a bit, here are some of my “ideal” criteria. . .

Warm(er), mild weather (60’s or higher) – I’ll be escaping the drab of a northeast Ohio winter.

Enough to see/do in a week around the resort area and within a 1-2 hour drive radius (or available day tours to places worth visiting that might be a little further away).  Looking for somewhere to “get the most bang for my buck” in terms of time and since the timeshare resort would be my only base to venture from.  

Although I love beautiful beaches for short visits, I’m not one to lay around on a beach all day or go to night clubs in the evening.  I’m more adventurous and like to explore places I’ve never been to – I’m very interested in historical, cultural and scenic diversity.  Someplace where English is widely spoken (or at least understood) is a big plus!

The island of Malta has me intrigued and is under consideration, but I’m open to other suggestions for locations in mainland Europe or the Mediterranean area where it’s on the warmer side that time of year.

Thanks in advance for any tips and suggestions.  I'm also considering a South America destination so will start a similar thread in the International forum section.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2015)

It is probably too late to plan a timeshare vacation.


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> It is probably too late to plan a timeshare vacation.



Do you say that because of resort availability? Even if I don't go in 2016, I'd be grateful for suggestions for future reference.  I'm always looking for somewhere to go that time of year.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2015)

I think that for a first trip to Europe, I'd recommend a tour. Depending on your budget and activity level, 'big bus' tours like http://www.gate1travel.com/ are less costly- and less personal- than smaller ones, like Overseas Adventure Travel www.oattravel.com/ 

My reasoning for this is that the tour companies take care of all the logistics, lodging, most meals, transportation, admissions to museums, theaters, etc. You get a 'how to use' guide on  subway systems, and public transport as well as suggestions on how to use the free time to venture further afield if you want to.

I think that cruises are a lousy way to see much of Europe, as 3,000-5,000 passengers disgorging on a port town skews the whole economy and you just find yourself in a mob of people like you instead of the people and places you want to experience. 

And as to timeshares in Europe, most are in the rural areas, because Europeans live in the cities and don't want to vacation in them. So for Americans wanting to see Europe's greatest hits, the logistics are simply too limiting. On a tour, you'll see things that you would not find on your own, at anywhere near the time you have or on the budget you want to spend.

Happy travel planning- THAT's the best part!

Jim


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I think that for a first trip to Europe, I'd recommend a tour. Depending on your budget and activity level, 'big bus' tours like http://www.gate1travel.com/ are less costly- and less personal- than smaller ones, like Overseas Adventure Travel www.oattravel.com/



Thank you for the reply, and I do agree that a tour would be best, however at this time I need to utilize my timeshare ownership for traveling the best that I can.  That is why I'm looking for suggestions of single destinations that have the greatest "reach", realizing such a place might be difficult to pinpoint.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2015)

What exchange company?  Have you looked to see if anything is available for exchange?


----------



## LisaH (Oct 3, 2015)

I think Costa Del Sol area of Southern Spain might fit the bill. Warm enough for Mar/Apr, beach, historical towns, nearby excursions, enough to keep you occupied for a week or two. Most importantly, many timeshares are in the region. You may even be lucky enough to snag a last minute cancellation. Try to search Marbella, Malaga...


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> What exchange company?  Have you looked to see if anything is available for exchange?



II -- yes, there's lots available for the time frame I'm looking at.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2015)

webdizzy said:


> II -- yes, there's lots available for the time frame I'm looking at.



If it were me, I'd start by narrowing it down to only the southern regions of  Europe - because anything north is going to be cold.  

Then I'd look at what deposits are actually available.

Then I'd focus on exchanges that are in or near cities for accessibility.

Then I'd pick out 5 or less that appeal to you, and post them here for input.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, if timeshare is what it has to be, then probably Costa Del Sol in Spain, or Portugal's Algarve.  There is nothing wrong with that. You can venture into Andalusian culture, or Lisbon. The weather will be agreeable, your English won't be a hindrance, as these areas cater to the Brits escaping the gloomy winters at home. Timeshares are plentiful, though possibly with a few exceptions, a bit shy of the amenities you could be used to, but hey, it's Europe. It has it's benefits. The last one I checked into there was a bottle of local (very good) Spanish red wine on the counter and a note that if we wanted more it could be procured in the office for 1 Euro a bottle ($1.12  currently)

Right now, in view of the political climate in Europe, I'd steer clear of Greece or Malta, though the influx of refugees may stem by the time you're going, it's still likely to be unstable.

Jim


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 3, 2015)

I think you might be right, Lisa -- Costa Del Sol might be one of the best choices in terms of weather, but even there might not be warm enough.  There are a few nice places available in Marbella, Malaga in February, but I think closer to the end of March or early April would be better.

There are few places available in Malta.  The best in terms of location and time frame seems to be Suites on Malta in St. Julian's.  

I'm trying to use a week that expires April 13 -- anyplace warm except the Caribbean, Mexico or Hawaii (been to all 3 and looking for something different).


----------



## Laurie (Oct 3, 2015)

What about one of the Canary Islands or Madeira? Good timeshare availability, scenic, interesting depending on the island and the area (to me), warm.


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 3, 2015)

Laurie said:


> What about one of the Canary Islands or Madeira? Good timeshare availability, scenic, interesting depending on the island and the area (to me), warm.




I will check those out.  Which island would you recommend?


----------



## Laurie (Oct 4, 2015)

Madeira is gorgeous if you like scenery and easy hiking, and Funchal is a beautiful and historic little city. It doesn't have many beaches if that matters.

In the Canary Islands (which we've visited 2x), I loved Lanzarote (from which you can interesting daytrip to Fuerteventura, but don't do a week there), and the northern part of Tenerife - based in Puerto de la Cruz, or very close to. 

Again in Canary Islands, I would give the southern part of Tenerife a miss, other than a quick drive-around, and Gran Canaria has some nice parts but no timeshares to my knowledge in the more interesting areas, so I wouldn't start there.

Inter-island flights are cheap in Canary Islands, so you can easily visit 2 islands if you can get away for 2 weeks. 

We've also been to Malta which was very interesting for prehistoric and some historic features, but less so for scenery, IMO. 

English is widely spoken in most of these destinations - except for a few instances in Madeira.

Your criteria sound a lot like ours, and IMO these destinations, while very popular in Europe, are under-visited by Americans, especially during the winter. You might google for images of these places and see what appeals to you.


----------



## elaine (Oct 4, 2015)

I would stay in Costa del Sol area. Lots to do/see, and about the warmest of continental europe. If you have time, I would combine with a 1 week cruise leaving out of Barcelona to see some of the great sites--Rome (Colo and/or Vatican), Naples (Pompeii), Livorno (Pisa/Florence), plus usually S. France stop. you could also do Greece and take a E. Med. cruise.


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 4, 2015)

Laurie thanks so much for your reply.  Photos of Malta that I stumbled across on the Internet are what made me interested in going there. I have not yet looked for photos of the other islands but I just checked availability again and right now Malta is the only place that's available in the timeframe I'm looking for.

Jim, I guess I'm not current on what's going on in European politics that could be affecting Malta.  What should I be concerned about?

Maybe I should just plan on staying stateside until I can plan a summer European trip.  Or look at going to South America instead. . .

 Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting that you don't see Lanzarote or Tenerife availability - what exchange company are you using? RCI almost always has inventory there.

Of course if you are drawn to Malta, then you should choose that. I wouldn't avoid it for any political reason (that I know of there, at this time). 

In Malta, I would try to get something as close to Valletta as possible, if you are going to use the cheap public bus system to get places, because Valletta is the bus hub. (It is also the capital with historic characteristics.)  We were farther out, and had a rental car. We have driven all over Europe including UK, Italy etc without a problem, but found driving trickier and a bit more stressful in Malta - driving is on the left, other motorists drive fast, and directions can be confusing. And the bus drivers helped us find some of the ancient sites we were looking for, whose locations weren't so obvious.

The Hypogeum is an amazing prehistoric site, one of many in Malta. These are underground chambers, older than the pyramids in Egypt, and they only allow a limited number of visitors per day. So you need to book reservations in advance.  

We also did a day trip over to Gozo (we ferried our car over).

We also took the opportunity to go see some of Sicily, because it's very close and flights from Malta were cheap. We stayed at a b&b in Taormina for 3 or 4 nights, then flew back to Milan on a lowcost airline, and then home.

If you do choose Malta, enjoy your trip.

Edited to add: I just remembered that we chose Malta because we had a deposit at DAE that was expiring, and couldn't find anything else interesting. Maybe that is who you are using??


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2015)

Earlier in the thread he said they are using Interval.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 5, 2015)

*Costa del Sol*

A week in a timeshare here will allow you lots of day trip exploration if you rent a car!

Grenada and the Alhambra
Gibraltar
Morocco out of Tarifa
Ronda and other beautiful white villages
Sevilla
Marbella

We stayed at the Macdonald Vilacana in Estepona and were able to see all the above during our week there. We loved the resort which had a beach, several pools and a restaurant.  I agree with Jim about the reasonable wine 1-2 euros a bottle!


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 5, 2015)

There are a few nice places available in Marbella, Malaga in February, but I think closer to the end of March or early April would be better.  Average temperature (according to online sources) looks like mid 50's in February. Now that I check Malta's temps again, it's about the same.  I'm really wanting someplace warmer.

I see now that there IS availability in Lanzarote and Tenerife so I'll look at those more closely.

I haven't made any decisions yet.  Still sorting out details of my options and the suggestions above.  Thank you all!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 5, 2015)

It's true that Costa del Sol is not 'tropical hot' in Feb/March, but unless your idea of vacation is laying on a beach, you'll find a wealth of interesting and tasty things to do. Great seafood/Paella/wines. Interesting architecture and history with Moorish influence. Friendly people. Did I mention that the wine is cheaper than bottled water?

But if beach time is important, you probably should save your money/points and just return to the Caribbean or Yucatan. The Mediterranean climate is a lot like Southern California. 

Jim


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 5, 2015)

It's not so much the beach time, but the warmer weather that I prefer.

Costa del Sol definitely sounds interesting.  Is it a safe place for a middle-aged woman to travel alone on her first European trip?  Is English widely spoken there?


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 5, 2015)

webdizzy said:


> It's not so much the beach time, but the warmer weather that I prefer.
> 
> Costa del Sol definitely sounds interesting.  Is it a safe place for a middle-aged woman to travel alone on her first European trip?  Is English widely spoken there?



It'll be a LOT warmer than NE Ohio! Flowers will be blooming. Palm trees everywhere. Tourists in shorts. (Europeans don't wear shorts)

Security will be no problem around the resorts for a woman traveling alone, and in the adjacent towns/shops. If you go to Morocco (Tangier is a ferry ride away) I'd suggest buddying up with someone or taking a tour. It's worth it. IMO, Gibraltar is not. By all means go to the Alhambra in Granada. Get tickets in advance.

Your English will get you by just fine- especially if you've enjoyed Mexico.

Jim


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 5, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> It'll be a LOT warmer than NE Ohio! Flowers will be blooming. Palm trees everywhere. Tourists in shorts. (Europeans don't wear shorts)



LOL  That's for sure!   I had no idea there would be palm trees there!  

I've been checking out Marbella and it does look very interesting!  That just might be the ticket.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 5, 2015)

webdizzy said:


> LOL  That's for sure!   I had no idea there would be palm trees there!
> 
> I've been checking out Marbella and it does look very interesting!  That just might be the ticket.  Thanks for your input!



Note: It's pronounced MarBEYa. Enjoy! I told my DW that if I ever disappear, the first place to look would be Costa del Sol.

Jim


----------



## silentg (Oct 5, 2015)

Do you enjoy solo travel? We should have a section for travelers TUG members who would like to travel with other solo travelers. Meet new friends with same interests. I am not talking about a dating service, just company on a timeshare vacation.  Anyone else like this idea? I have DH that is perfect traveling companion for me, but who knows what the future may bring? Just a thought?


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 5, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> (Europeans don't wear shorts)




This used to be true, but generally is accepted especially in Southern Europe and the U.K. Of course, YMMV. I've worn shorts in Italy and locals have come up to me and started talking to me in Italian...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 6, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Tourists in shorts. (Europeans don't wear shorts)



Of course they do! I'm in shorts from April till November if I'm lucky (except for work and evenings out of course). Although you're right in some respects, those Europeans who take themselves too seriously such as the French or Italian rarely wear shorts (except for the younger generation) but they're perfectly acceptable attire for Northern Europeans, Germans, Dutch, Swiss, Danish etc.

I've been to the Costa Del Sol in February and the weather was definitely shorts and t-shirt warm and even a spot of sunbathing before the afternoon winds picked up so I agree with you, for a trip involving plenty of sightseeing and comfortable temperatures feb/mar/apr is an ideal time to visit.


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 6, 2015)

webdizzy said:


> It's not so much the beach time, but the warmer weather that I prefer.
> 
> Costa del Sol definitely sounds interesting.  Is it a safe place for a middle-aged woman to travel alone on her first European trip?  Is English widely spoken there?



English is widely spoken in the Costa del Sol. There's a large English ex-pat community there and most people, particularly the young, speak very good English. You will get by without an ounce of Spanish if needs be.

As for safety, it's quite a safe area and as long as you take the same sensible precautions as you would at home you shouldn't have any problems. If you are intending to stay at either of the Marriotts there are plenty of organised excursions to nearby places of interest if you don't want to travel alone (I can't speak for other timeshares however I suspect they also offer similar excursions).

The Canary Islands will be warmer than Spain however it depends on what you want to do. There is some sightseeing to do but nowhere near as much as Southern Spain. The Canaries in feb/mar are frequented by Northern Europeans seeking some winter warmth and looking to spend time around the pool. If it's the heat you want and you're not considering the Caribbean or Mexico then the Canaries are a better option than anywhere else in Europe.

I've been to the Costa Del Sol in February and sunbathed but I've also been in April and faced days of driving rain so it can be a bit of a gamble.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 6, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> The Canary Islands will be warmer than Spain however it depends on what you want to do. There is some sightseeing to do but nowhere near as much as Southern Spain.


Different strokes. Both areas are worthwhile, and we have been to and recommend both. What Costa Del Sol doesn't have as much as Canary Islands IMO, aside from winter warmth, is spectacular scenery. Lanzarote and Tenerife both have National Parks, as well as varied microclimates that you can reach quickly, as do many islands.

Our very first timeshare trip ever was 3 successive weeks in Spain. (Great choice of country for first-time.)  We started in Costa del Sol at Macdonald's Villacana in Estepona, and did most of the sightseeing others have mentioned, including a daytrip to Morocco. It was May and unseasonably cool - highs in the 50's. I liked it very very much.

2nd week was a Cala Pi Club on Mallorca, gold crown at the time. Some  sightseeing but added some beautiful scenery. I loved it.

3rd week was an RCI bonus week at an unrated resort on Lanzarote. Iberia was having some sort of "See Spain" special so we could fly anywhere inc Spain's islands, and we went for it.  Plenty of sight-seeing for a week though not the famous sights, and incredible scenery - and I felt like I was truly on the other end of the world. I fell head-over-heels in love with it, as I had years earlier with Hawaii, and as I did with Tenerife (northern not southern!) on a subsequent trip. 

So yes, it depends on what you like to do. My ideal trips alternate sight-seeing days with enough time out-of-the-car hiking/walking days in stunning scenery. YMMV.


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 6, 2015)

Laurie said:


> So yes, it depends on what you like to do. My ideal trips alternate sight-seeing days with enough time out-of-the-car hiking/walking days in stunning scenery. YMMV.



Laurie, you sound a lot like me -- I like a good mix of options.  I'm leaning pretty heavily towards Costa del Sol now for various reasons and am just about to hit the "Exchange" button.  I would love to visit Lanzarote sometime, too, though.

Thank you ALL so very much for all of the info!!!  I would never have thought of southern Spain, not knowing how much there is to see there, so you all definitely helped me get a direction and make a decision!


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 6, 2015)

silentg said:


> Do you enjoy solo travel?



Not especially, but sometimes I don't have a choice if I want to go anywhere.  I'm actually hoping that my daughter will go with me -- she's considering it.



> We should have a section for travelers TUG members who would like to travel with other solo travelers. Meet new friends with same interests. I am not talking about a dating service, just company on a timeshare vacation.  Anyone else like this idea? I have DH that is perfect traveling companion for me, but who knows what the future may bring? Just a thought?



Possibly. There might be lots of people that would be interested in something like that.


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 6, 2015)

Well, I did it!  I clicked the button!  

I'll be staying at Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort in February and I'm excited!

Thanks again to everyone!

Now, on to the rest of the trip planning. . .


----------



## Laurie (Oct 7, 2015)

Congrats on making a good decision! 

If you end up traveling alone, they should have interesting organized tours every day of the week. We only used our resort desk for our Morocco trip, but I'm sure they'll have most of the sites mentioned.

Here are a few other things we did there for which you may need your own car:

1. Casares - beautiful white town, not so touristy as Mijas - loved just walking thru the village up to the ruined castle at the top.

2. Drive to Cadiz on the Atlantic coast. On the way we stumbled upon a large Roman ruins site, and were just about the only people there.

3. Watched a dressage demonstsration at a nearby equestrian school, I think it was free. It was great!

Enjoy!


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 7, 2015)

We did 35 days / 6 countries in Europe this past Summer.  I planned for the trip for about 12 months.  Whether you do it yourself or go on a tour I found Rick Steve's Europe videos to be really helpful.  You can watch them all for free at ricksteves.com


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you for the additional info Laurie and jehb2.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 7, 2015)

Great exchange, webdizzy. You will love the resort! We stayed there once and always wanted to go back...hopefully soon.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 7, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Tourists in shorts. (Europeans don't wear shorts)



The local girls in Italy & Paris were definitely wearing them this summer.  And they were wearing what we call "booty shorts."  I have seen plenty of booty shorts in my time but even some of the ones I saw made me blush.


----------



## Blues (Oct 8, 2015)

Laurie said:


> CHere are a few other things we did there for which you may need your own car:
> 
> 1. Casares - beautiful white town, not so touristy as Mijas - loved just walking thru the village up to the ruined castle at the top.
> 
> ...



I agree with all the above.  Casares is great, though we also really enjoyed Mijas.  Of course, you also need to go to Ronda.  And while in the area, go see the houses built into limestone cliffs at Setinil de las Bodegas nearby.  Amazing.

As far as the equestrian school in Jerez -- it's a great place to go.  And yes, they have some free demonstrations.  But if you can book to go to one of the horse shows, by all means do it!  It brought my wife to tears, it was so beautiful.  I was a little misty myself.  And the prices are reasonable.  One of the world's great equestrian schools:  https://www.realescuela.org/en/

Bob


----------



## taterhed (Oct 8, 2015)

Ronda and El Tajo Gorge Day Trip with Wine Tasting ...

I think we're going to try one of these Ronda/Wine tasting trips later this year.
It's gotten some good reviews and seems relaxing.

http://www.rondatoday.com/

Also, hope you like fried fish! (*España style)*

Yuuum. Boquerones fritos


----------



## Laurie (Oct 8, 2015)

Thought of one more: The town of Nerja, its scenic rocky beach, and the Balcony of Europe.

Our trip was 17 years ago, and I'm enjoying the revisit down memory lane.  

Edited to add: here is a link about the Roman ruins I mentioned, as I had to look it up for location:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...Claudia-Tarifa_Costa_de_la_Luz_Andalucia.html


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 8, 2015)

Gosh!  Lots of great suggestions and info!  Nerja and the equestrian school sound great!  Thanks!

I've looked into some of the tours offered to Tangier and as someone mentioned, it does sound sorta like Tijuana, Mexico which I've been to and would not want to return to.  Are there any tours that go to less touristy places where you can see more of the country and that aren't so commercialized but show more of "authentic Morocco" (if that makes sense)?

I'm also looking online to see if there's a possibility of a day or overnight trip to Portugal via train.  If anyone has any info on something like that, I'd love to know about it.


----------



## Here There (Oct 27, 2015)

*Nice.*



webdizzy said:


> ...Warm(er), mild weather (60’s or higher) ...Enough to see/do in a week around the resort area and within a 1-2 hour drive radius (or available day tours to places worth visiting that might be a little further away)...I love beautiful beaches for short visits... more adventurous and like to explore places I’ve never been to – I’m very interested in historical, cultural and scenic diversity.  Someplace where English is widely spoken (or at least understood) is a big plus!



The city of Nice in the south of France has everything you're seeking and a great public transportation system to take you to neighboring towns.  The locals are comfortable interacting with English speaking tourists.  Plus the beautiful beach is rocky enough to prevent anything but short visits.


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 28, 2015)

Here There said:


> The city of Nice in the south of France has everything you're seeking and a great public transportation system to take you to neighboring towns.  The locals are comfortable interacting with English speaking tourists.  Plus the beautiful beach is rocky enough to prevent anything but short visits.



Nice in February is not warm, 10c on average. There's also little timeshare options so it wouldn't be somewhere I'd recommend for someone seeking a timeshare stay somewhere reasonably warm in February.


----------

